# Chris Poellnitz.....and UNC basketball



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Yeah I'm alittle bias because Chris is from Minnesota just like me. But Chris can play ball, he is a 6-4 PG/SG, he scores around 38 points a game and is ranked as the 4th best High School freshman basketball player in the country. So watch out for that kid!

And while I'm talking why in the Hell is North Carolina ranked as the 50th best team in the country? IMO last year was a fluk and will not happen again. And all the talk about the best PG in college basketball. Well it is Raymond Felton, he is easily the most talented PG in the college game. He is big fast and strong, he has a very good handle and can make some awesome passes.

UNC was bad last year because they did not have a good PG. In the college game a team needs to have a good PG to be a great team. UNC did not have one last year but they do now!

Any Tar Heel fans out there?


----------

